# Recurve or Compound?



## flrancho (Nov 19, 2011)

I hope this is the right place for this post, I tried the frequently asked questions board but it wouldn't let me post there.

Anyway, my Dad, for my birthday, signed me up for an archery lesson next month after I'd said it might be fun/interesting to do.

I'm am certainly a beginner archer, as I've never picked up a bow and arrow, other than the toy I had as a kid. The only other weapons experience I have is going to the gun range once and shooting a few rounds out of my Dad's .38 Special. This place that is doing the lesson only offers two bow types, recurve or compound. Its been implied that if I enjoy the lesson, my Dad may actually buy me a bow, probably for Christmas. As far as bow type and the lesson, it seems that I'd have to pick one or the other, instead of being able to try both unless I go back 

Never having picked up a real bow, the first thing I did was research. I went into it thinking I would favor the recurve, but from everything I've watched or read, it seems like the compound is easier. I guess my biggest worry is with the recurve and the draw weight. I'm not in the words best shape and overall consider myself kind of a weakling, which makes the compound more attractive in this area due to the reduced draw weight. As bad as it sounds, I'm afraid I would pick up the recuve and not have the strength to draw back all the way. Or am I just imagining this will be harder than it actually is?

That being said, if I were to actually get a bow, it would be purely for recreational target practice, not for hunting. And in terms of owning one, the recurve seems to require a lot less maintenance than the compound.

My heart is with the recurve, but my mind is leaning towards the compound. Any opinions/suggestions?

If it makes a difference, I'm a mid-20s woman.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Don't worry about not having the strength to draw the bow. Comparable compound and recurve bows take about the same strength to draw, but compounds are easier to hold at full draw. They likely will have bows in the proper draw weight that you should have no problems.

For beginners, compound bows are usually a little easier to learn to shoot well. However, recurves are not much more difficult. 

If you have any Olympic archery aspirations, the recurve is the only bow allowed there. 

There is plenty of competition available for compound archers too. Here in Maryland, there is at least one shoot every weekend.

Once set up, compounds don't need any more attention than recurves. And you don't have to restring them every time you want to shoot. (most places, it's illegal to transport a strung recurve or an uncased compound) Compounds are shorter and easier to transport & store than a one piece recurve, but there are plenty of good 3 piece take-down recurves that are even shorter and handier.

For recreational shooting there is really no significant difference between the two.

One thing you might check out is if there are any archery clubs available to you. Most clubs usually have more members who shoot one more than the other. If you join the club, you will have more resources to help you improve if you shoot the same type of bow as most of the other members.

About the only factor that separates the two is that getting set up with your own bow is a little less expensive with a recurve. Top of the line recurves can be every bit as or more expensive as the more expensive compounds, but the starter bows don't cost as much.

For someone like you who is an absolute beginner, I'd recommend a recurve. Later if you want to switch to compound, it's usually easier to switch from recurve to compound that visa versa.

Good luck & welcome to the sport,
Allen


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Don't over think it. You are trying to answer questions you will not have the knowledge to answer until you try them out. 1 lesson will not answer it. Relax do your self a favor don't try to "learn from reading" that usually make your coaches job harder. Let them do what they do that is teach you how to shoot. You cant read to learn how to ride a bike. Go take a lesson and have fun then ask your questions of your coach. you will be better off that way with more valuable information.


----------



## feathermax ed (Jun 29, 2010)

recurves are my fav. they just put me speachless i love the art of them and the design of the bows i hope to ad alotmore to my collection


----------

